# Detail Ecosse ~ Audi RS4



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Afternoon had a last minute cancellation so free day today which gives me time to do a write up of the latest detail completed last week.

This RS4 was recently purchased by a very good client of mine and was in need of some attention, so after the initial inspection it was agreed that a full correction detail would be carried out.

Heres the car when it arrived looking a little dirty and in need of a good :detailer:.





































So first up the wheels, these were cleaned using various brushes and Bilberry diluted down 10:1, tyres cleaned with megs apc as were the arches.





































The tar spots or rather lumps were attended to using Autosmart Tardis as always.



















A thorough rinse to remove any tardis residue left the wheels looking good.



















So now onto the wash stages, car rinsed a good few times to remove as much dirt/grime as possible and foamed a couple of times using BH autofoam mixed with some Hyper wash.










While the second set of foam dwelled i got to work on the trims, door shuts badges etc.




























Then washed thoroughly using the TBM(Two Bucket Method) with grit guards in, a good qualitly sheepskin wash mitt(always a new one on a clients car) and some Zaino Z7 shampoo.

Rinsed at high pressure and moved inside for the claying stage as always in order to ensure no air bournes dust/grit particles blow onto car.










Spent a good few hours claying to ensure every last contaminent removed to my satisfaction.










Moved outside and rinsed/washed again to remove any remaining Last touch from the claying stage which ive found can cause some issues come the polishing if not re-washed.

Moved inside and dried with super absorbant towel pat dried of course and a small blower which really helps getting all the water from panels gaps trims etc and very reasonably priced.




























Again spent plenty of time making sure the vehicle was dried fully no point rushing anything, once dried i taped up the car ready for the correction process and called it a day at around 7pm ish.

Bright and early the next moring i got to work capturing and removing the defects.

The boot panel,roof and bonnet were the worst areas so i started on the boot panel and after trialling some polish pad combo's i settled on 3M FCP with a touch of 3M UF to reduce dusting and improve workability on a 3M yellow polishing pad.

Boot before










And after 2 hits.










Some more correction shots.

Again boot before










And after










50/50










Fully corrected










Then moved onto the bonnet using the same combo which worked well.

Before










After one hit










And after two hits much better.










Some more bonnet correction shots.

Before










And after










Couple of sun gun shots for good measure.

Before










After










After correcting the bonnet,roof and top of boot i was pooped and it was getting pretty late so called it a day.

Next day i began on the doors which werent quite as bad as the boot,bonnet and roof so i played around again with polish/pads and settled on IP3.02 again on a 3M yellow polishing pad which had the desired effect so no point in using a more aggresive combo, i always use the least aggresive approach to acheive the desired results-common sense really.

Doors before










After










Doors before










50/50










Corrected










Some more correction pics from around the car.

Before










After










As always with correction work i spent ages with the duster and MF making sure all polishing dust was removed with my duster.










With that i thought enough pics and cracked on getting the correction work finished off, once that was completed i gave the vehicle an IPA wipedown to remove any oils etc and refined the finish with Megs 205 on a 3M finishing pad, this is no my go to finshing polish i just love the finish it gives.

Protection was in the form of two coats of Z2 followed by three applications of Z8 with Z6 wipedowns in between, wheels sealed with poorboys sealant and tyres dressed, all other tasks completed glass,trims, exhausts polished etc etc.

So after all that heres some final pics, hope you like.


























































































































































Work time around 35 Hrs in total.

Thanks for looking.

Rgds Gav


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks stunning - lovely crisp finish to the clear coat now :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Have always liked these RS4's. 

This might sound a silly question and I can understand why you would do it, but why use a brand new wash mitt on each car? Especially if you are doing a correction after washing. Surely the wash mitt doesn't become too contaminated?

Great detail though.

Chris.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

ChrisJD said:


> Have always liked these RS4's.
> 
> This might sound a silly question and I can understand why you would do it, but why use a brand new wash mitt on each car? Especially if you are doing a correction after washing. Surely the wash mitt doesn't become too contaminated?
> 
> ...


Yeh its a good question mate, its just something i always do propbably not required really especially on a correction job but i got hold of a big batch of good quality wash mitts at a very good price so why not.

Thanks for the kind comment.

Gav


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Detail Ecosse said:


> i got hold of a big batch of good quality wash mitts at a very good price so why not.


Fair enough:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely colour that Gav and looking all the better for your hard work.

Can I have your washmitts once you've used them once.:lol:


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Can I have your washmitts once you've used them once.:lol:


Me too. I was just thinking that! :lol:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Lovely colour that Gav and looking all the better for your hard work.
> 
> Can I have your washmitts once you've used them once.:lol:


Thanks Rob, Mugello blue iirc, and no get your own wash mitts :wave:

Nah seriously they do get used again obviously but on clients cars i always use a new one as i got a pretty big stock pile.

Gav


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice mate, good correction pics.

Did the owner give you a wee shot of it before the detail? 

Always loved these cars, bet they can shift.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice correction Gav.
Great finish in the afters.
Nice idea on the wash mitts. But it helps when there right on your back yard.
BAAH. :lol:

Gordon.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Very nice correction Gav.
> Great finish in the afters.
> Nice idea on the wash mitts. But it helps when there right on your back yard.
> BAAH. :lol:
> ...


Oh cheap shot-bloody weegies lol.

Cheers for the first part though.

Gav


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andy_RX8 said:


> Very nice mate, good correction pics.
> 
> Did the owner give you a wee shot of it before the detail?
> 
> Always loved these cars, bet they can shift.


Other than moving cars in a out of the workshop i have never or would never take a clients car for a drive even if they offered.

They are great cars, and really well screwed together.

Gav


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning job mate,looks very low.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work mate, love the minimal paint removal approch


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks spot on Gav, top motors the RS4 love the sound and the RS6


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks fantastic, does it take the same amount of time to use the finishing polish? I mean you end up polishing twice in effect how much difference to the finish does this make?
35 hours.....wow
Craig


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice right up! Some lovely after pictures there


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work - looks great :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

SCOTIA said:


> Stunning job mate,looks very low.


Thanks mate, i thought it looked low also but it is totally standard.

Gav


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

very nice mate.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work Gav.

Awesome motor too

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its the season for RS4s! 

Very nice work on that one, good detailed writeup of it as well. Correction work is looking good :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice work Gavin,

Can I ask how you get dressing nicely applied into those tricky bumper grills......

Last time I had a go I just sprayed it on to the grill of my mini, but it was just a dust coated mess within days (shoud've known better .

Please don't tell me its 3 hours with an ear bud 

Dan


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks great after your graft Gav, nice work


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Lovely work Gav - I'd love the Avant version :argie:

I'm loving the 205 just now too and also do the BH / Hyperwash combo as a foam - I often run some Megs APC in as well if it's really dirty and I'm correcting. :thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

looking good gav:thumb:

think i'll have to order up some of this zaino gear myself.:buffer:


Stu.


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

Gav - super job mate!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Nice work Gavin,
> 
> Can I ask how you get dressing nicely applied into those tricky bumper grills......
> 
> ...


No it was 4 hours  :thumb:

I removed the grills round the fogs as its easier to treat them and correct the bumper, as for the other grills its just a case of patience really with 303 and a MF.

HTH

Gav


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Gav & a lovely colour for the RS4

Baz


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

:argie::argie:

wow cant wait for my car to come on here ... rock on 26th :detailer::buffer::doublesho


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Detail Ecosse said:


> No it was 4 hours  :thumb:
> 
> I removed the grills round the fogs as its easier to treat them and correct the bumper, as for the other grills its just a case of patience really with 303 and a MF.
> 
> ...


Cheers Gav, though TBH I was hoping for a magic tip !!!!!.

Taking the grills out is a bit too hardcore for my needs, I guess thats what seperates you chaps from us mortals :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

StuaR32t said:


> looking good gav:thumb:
> 
> think i'll have to order up some of this zaino gear myself.:buffer:
> 
> Stu.


Good idea mate its quality kit.

Gav


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Very nice love those and a nice colour to boot!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Amazing detail:thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Cheers Gav, though TBH I was hoping for a magic tip !!!!!.
> 
> Taking the grills out is a bit too hardcore for my needs, I guess thats what seperates you chaps from us mortals :thumb:


No afraid not mate just patience and attention to detail.:thumb:


----------

